# New goat mom to a sweet culled pygmy baby girl



## Danielle89 (Nov 18, 2018)

Hey y'all I'm new to this site I've been reading through everything on here for 2 days now but I'm still not sure about my questions. I have a pygmy doeling that is 9 days old she has a twin brother, my momma doe is a first time mom and when she had them she instantly culled the little girl in assuming 1 because she was a good bit smaller than the boy 2 she was a little weak and also she doesn't seem to produce very much milk I say this because for the first 3 days we tried everything I could to get her to accept her I would gold her still so the lil girl could nurse I would then tie her (She has a collar) so the twins could spend time together and the lil one could spend time with her without her being able to hurt her (She was very aggressive toward the girl with her horns) I even tried rubbing the boys pee on her so she smelled like him and she wasn't having it any ways. She's a bottle baby the weather got to cold and wet to take her to the pen for a few days this week. She started limping 2 days ago on her front leg and has a runny nose but it also sounds kind of stuffy she isn't running a fever I've been checking regularly because I'm terrified she's trying to get pneumonia I did give her 2cc of children's benadryl yesterday to see if that would help she she doesn't have any kind of discharge coming out her nose other then the watery clear stuff.. long story short I'm extremely new to baby goats and I'm just wondering what I should do/watch for with her and should I just take her to the vet? Any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Nov 18, 2018)

Sounds like pneumonia to me. Cold weather can cause these sometime. Aspirating milk seems to be a common cause of pneumonia in goat kids.  Others with more experience should be here to help you soon. And


----------



## Danielle89 (Nov 18, 2018)

Thank You!  I really hope it's nothing serious  she's still eating like she's suppose to and using the bathroom. It was really pretty today and warm so I took her out to get some sunshine she loved it.


 she so stinking cute!


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Nov 18, 2018)

She is adorable! Hopefully its nothing serious. I always tell myself. Hope for the best, but prepare for the worst. And you said the weather got too cold to bring her to the pen? I know weather changes can definitely bring on pneumonia. Just really keep an eye on her. How do her lungs sound?


----------



## Danielle89 (Nov 18, 2018)

They sound clear I'm wondering if maybe it's a cold from the sharp weather change I feed her a few minutes ago and her nose wasn't as runny yay but she still sneezed twice after eating. I worry over her like I did my babies when they were little lol. Her temp is staying at 102.9 103.0 so far. But she is still smaller than her brother he weighs right at 6lbs and she's pushing about 4 lbs she's so tiny compared to him and my 2 week old Nigerian dwarf (She's a hunk lol) even her buds for her horns are still super small not even the size of a pencil eraser where his is getting big and spunks is too the nd doeling


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Nov 18, 2018)

Well, that's good. She does sound small! The nigie/mini kids I have, by a week old they were already up to about 8lbs! My advice would be to just watch her closely. If she starts to go downhill, not eating, depressed, high(or low) temp, or just appears miserable, I would get her to a vet. But right now sounds like she is fine. Most of my goats have had watery noses every morning since temps went below 20.  How bad is the limp?


----------



## Danielle89 (Nov 18, 2018)

She isn't trying to walk on it very much at all she was fine when we went to bed got up and noticed she was limping and now she's not trying to walk on it much at all


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Nov 18, 2018)

Do you have Bo-Se? I would give her some. I would also be worried it could be joint ill.


----------



## Danielle89 (Nov 18, 2018)

I don't. We have only had our adult goats since March and they have all been perfectly healthy  so I have no kind of medicine for them other than wormer and baking soda in case of bloat (my buck had it after we brought him home) what is joint ill ? And what is bo se an antibiotic?


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Nov 18, 2018)

This has some very good info about joint ill. http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/jointill.html

Bo-Se is selenium and vitamin E.

"BO-SE an emulsion of selenium-tocopherol for the prevention and treatment of white muscle disease (Selenium-Tocopherol Deficiency) syndrome in calves, lambs, and ewes, and as an aid in the prevention and treatment of Selenium-Tocopherol"


----------



## Danielle89 (Nov 18, 2018)

Oh man  I did dip her cord in iodine because if was 12 inches long I had to cut it so she would stop getting it wrapped around her feet I sterilized the scissor first though. Can you get the bo-se over the counter like at tsc? And I read somewhere that some ppl use vet rx for the nose?


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Nov 18, 2018)

It's Rx only. I got mine for right about $25. It will last for a while! And most areas are selenium deficient so its good for goats of all ages. I would check and see if your area is selenium deficient first, but even if it isn't, it won't do her any harm to give her a little.
These are just guesses of what she could have. I'm definitely not extremely experienced in these problems (which I think is a good thing) I'm simply just saying what comes to mind when I hear of her symptoms. Hopefully, someone with a bit more experience in this stuff will chime in soon.


----------



## Danielle89 (Nov 18, 2018)

Oh ok thank you so much! So probably the best thing will be to just take her to the vet then? Will they write prescriptions for thing I need to keep on hand for them if I ask lol I know I sound dumb bit I've never been to a vets office


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Nov 18, 2018)

If that's what you feel is best for her then go for it! They should be able to give you a better idea of what's going on and how to treat it. And if she means a lot to you, its better safe then sorry. When I'm getting small things from the vet (Bo-Se, Antibiotics, Hormones, etc.) Normally I just call, ask if they have it and how much it is. They normally tell me, and then ask what I'm using it for. Then I pick it up the next day. But, I have a good relationship with my vet. With yours, you may or may not have to go in and fill out a new client forum. You should be able to get the Bo-Se and Antibiotics easily, and just over the phone and they can set it aside for you to pick up. Only way to know would be to call and see. Really hoping this girl will be okay


----------



## Danielle89 (Nov 18, 2018)

Oh okay awesome thank you so much for taking the time to answer my questions  I really hope she pulls through this mess! I'm just happy she has no fever still lol! I will keep watching her closely and if she's not doing any better by Tuesday I will go ahead and take her in just to be safe since this is a big holiday week


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Nov 18, 2018)

Of course! That's what we're here for  It's great that she is still eating, not running a fever and isn't in terrible shape! A lot of people wait and then when the goat gets very bad, then they will post something and ask for help. Sometimes by then its too late. Good thing you caught it early enough to be able to watch her and know if something starts changing.


----------



## Danielle89 (Nov 18, 2018)

Thank You! I had a bottle baby give to me about 13 years ago, I had no clue what I was doing with the baby an didn't know anyone that raised them.the lady I got him from was an older lady that was just going to let him die since the mom would take care of him. I couldn't handle it so I brought him home and unfortunately he didn't live but 2 days I found out when I started doing research on our goats that I wasn't feeding him properly  and that has always stuck out in my mind anytime I've bottle fed anything I've raised several squrilles  and last year a newborn kitten (that was tough) I absolutely love animals and will do anything I can for my babies! Hubby said I've got her spoiled and it's true but what could I do lol she needs lots of tlc


----------



## Danielle89 (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Nov 18, 2018)

Aww, she is so beautiful  Please keep us updated in this pretty girl!


----------



## Danielle89 (Nov 18, 2018)

I definitely will and this is her spot lol her blanket is being washed she literally will not sleep any where else or with her cover she claimed my son's Minecraft cover lol she will cry until she gets it when she lays down for bed it's the most odd but cute thing I've ever seen. I asked my husband what was going to happen when she's to big for the house an she refuses to be a normal goat lol (I didn't want goats but he did an bought her momma and the mommas mother an the moms sister now I'm in love head over heels with all of them) he said we will figure something out


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 18, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to BYH from NE TX! So glad you joined us. Congrats on your new baby doeling (and buckling). Very cute! Sorry momma goat is being a butt head and won't accept her daughter. It happens. Sometimes it's because the momma "knows" there's something "wrong" or "not right" with the baby and she won't accept it. Other times, there's no real reason that anyone can tell. Did momma goat get her CD&T shot ~ 30 days before kidding? articles.extension.org/pages/27116/goat-vaccination-program    And just for your viewing pleasure: http://adkgoats.blogspot.com/2014/04/april-topic-poorly-illustrated-guide-to.html    More very good information and reading for you: www.uaex.edu/farm-ranch/animals-forages/docs/ANSC_GSEnews_may_june2011.pdf   And another since I seem to be on a roll here: http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/goatmedications.html   And since you said you had an issue with proper feeding: https://fiascofarm.com/goats/feeding.htm#bottle

You can buy basic anti biotics at TSC such as Pen G and the like: https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/search/antibiotics
You can also get a vitamin E/selenium paste there which is not as potent as BO-SE, but has the things needed. You DO have to be careful with selenium as the tolerance for goats is a very narrow window and you can OD them and kill them if they have too much.

You can't get such nice things as BO-SE  https://www.drugs.com/vet/bo-se.html    or Banamine (pain killer/anti inflammatory)   https://www.merck-animal-health-usa.com
/product/equine/Banamine-Injectable-Solution/1    without a vet prescription. Often they stock these items at their clinic but the mark up is pretty high. You can get them online much cheaper if you are going to get them. I would print out a copy of a pricing page from online and bring it with you to the vet to show them. I have had success asking the vet office to price match and if they won't, I get the script and buy the drug online.

There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Please make yourself at home!

PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. I recommend at least your state as most folks won't be able to figure out where if you put anything more specific (county, town, street, etc) by itself.  Old folks like me  will never remember from this post & look there first. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes.  Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## Danielle89 (Nov 18, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Greetings and welcome to BYH from NE TX! So glad you joined us. Congrats on your new baby doeling (and buckling). Very cute! Sorry momma goat is being a butt head and won't accept her daughter. It happens. Sometimes it's because the momma "knows" there's something "wrong" or "not right" with the baby and she won't accept it. Other times, there's no real reason that anyone can tell. Did momma goat get her CD&T shot ~ 30 days before kidding? articles.extension.org/pages/27116/goat-vaccination-program    And just for your viewing pleasure: http://adkgoats.blogspot.com/2014/04/april-topic-poorly-illustrated-guide-to.html    More very good information and reading for you: www.uaex.edu/farm-ranch/animals-forages/docs/ANSC_GSEnews_may_june2011.pdf   And another since I seem to be on a roll here: http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/goatmedications.html   And since you said you had an issue with proper feeding: https://fiascofarm.com/goats/feeding.htm#bottle
> 
> You can buy basic anti biotics at TSC such as Pen G and the like: https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/search/antibiotics
> You can also get a vitamin E/selenium paste there which is not as potent as BO-SE, but has the things needed. You DO have to be careful with selenium as the tolerance for goats is a very narrow window and you can OD them and kill them if they have too much.
> ...


Thank you!!! I went and added my location i thought i done that when i joined  thank you for all the info!!! Im already on lobe with this site i have been a member of backyard chickens for a while and im so happy to find that people here are just as nice and helpful!! Edited to add no she didn't not get a shot I just found out about the shots when I found this site unfortunately but the babies will be receiving theirs and the rest of the herd as well. The people we got the adults from had no clue about them so I don't know any of their medical history


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 18, 2018)

I might have missed something, BYH is running really slow for me ATM. Are you going to give BoSe because the kid is limping? Could the kid have been stepped on?

Have you checked the kid for a cleft palate?
Sneezing after a bottle isn’t terribly uncommon but I don’t like seeing newborns doing so. If there is no cleft palate then you need to look at the nipple; is the milk flowing too fast? Does the kid need a few “breaks” when having a bottle.

Many kids aspirate on birthing fluids, especially if you don’t suction the kids (with a bulb syringe) and this can cause respiratory issues in kids. Generally this fluid will be absorbed and won’t cause an issue. We have had large litters (4-5 kids) and these kids generally aspirate on birthing fluids while being born. Honestly, you could talk to your vet about giving Biomycyn (oxytetracycline) to see if it helps. On our goats, a 103 temp would be considered a fever, though that’s not necessarily the norm. Biomycyn has an anti stinging agent- good for kids especially. We have had to do this on a few kids that were struggling with a traumatic birth.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 18, 2018)

Glad I could help.  Goats can be a lot of fun, but they also can present some pretty interesting challenges. There really is a great group of folks here and many are goat folks. Though it seems like there isn't a lot of activity/posting going on, most folks here are just posting to theirs and other's journals. New posts are generally like yours... either a new member introducing them selves, or a new member with some emergency they need help with. But there's a wealth of good info here, even if it was posted years ago, you just have to browse around and find it!


----------



## Danielle89 (Nov 18, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I might have missed something, BYH is running really slow for me ATM. Are you going to give BoSe because the kid is limping? Could the kid have been stepped on?
> 
> Have you checked the kid for a cleft palate?
> Sneezing after a bottle isn’t terribly uncommon but I don’t like seeing newborns doing so. If there is no cleft palate then you need to look at the nipple; is the milk flowing too fast? Does the kid need a few “breaks” when having a bottle.
> ...


No I'm not currently you going to give her anything I did however splint it a little bit ago just to try and help her she had been running and jumping alot so I'm thinking that maybe she has what I seen called a green tree fracture? It said it was fairly common in young kids? If it's not better by Tuesday she will be seeing a vet. I don't think she has cleft palate but I'm not 100% sure what that would look like on a goat I was assuming it would look the same as a humans? We tried Pritchard nipple but she refused it I got her to take a avent regular baby bottle it doesn't flow fast it looks like the small stream that comes put of the moms test when we milk her when you squeeze the nipple of the bottle. She does take breaks now but she didn't start doing that until yesterday  she seems to be feeling better since she got some warm sun today in the yard her nose isn't running as bad an she didn't sneeze during her 8.45 feeding but she did take 2 breaks


----------



## Danielle89 (Nov 18, 2018)

Also we have her on a milk replacer just started her on it last night I hope it's ok I've read mixed info on it but I was desperate because I can't milk either of my mommas with a strong person to help hold them they are not fans of being milked lol


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Nov 18, 2018)

Danielle89 said:


> Also we have her on a milk replacer just started her on it last night I hope it's ok I've read mixed info on it but I was desperate because I can't milk either of my mommas with a strong person to help hold them they are not fans of being milked lol


What kind is it? How did you transition it to her?


----------



## Danielle89 (Nov 18, 2018)

It is a uni replacer made by manna pro They didnt have just kid replacer and I just went by the instructions on the bag for pygmy/small breeds of goats and fixed it for her..I was completely out of milk from the mom  I have a feeling this is a bad thing?


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Nov 18, 2018)

It's not Ideal. I mean it's not (Correct me if I'm wrong) going to cause the issues she's having with her leg. BUT, from my experience causes scours, bloat, stunted growth, and not very energetic kids. I tried raising kids on sav-a-calf multi species replacer. 1 kid died from bloat, the rest would get scours pretty frequently, and all of them were stunted and much thinner than the others. Sav-a-calf is probably much worse then what you are feeding though. I know people that have had success when raising a kid with unimilk. But I won't use any milk replacer that isn't milk (protein) based. It's not the end of the world if it's not, but it is definitely not the healthiest thing for them. I have heard good growth rates and success on whole cows milk. For $26 around here, I could buy 13 gallons of milk. And if my brain still works, that should be almost enough to wean a kid. I have heard much better success on (whole)cows milk then I have on replacer. IMO though, I do like the whole protein replacer better. I have had decent growth, and it is so easy! Simply heat some water, mix in the powder and done! Of course, goats milk should be your(and everyone's) #1 choice, but sometime you just can't get that(like in your situation) I asked about the transitioning because normally it is done slowly. As an example. I am feeding a kid 8oz of goat milk. To put him on a milk supplement, I would feed him 7oz of the goat milk and add 1oz of the "replacer". Next feeding I would do 6oz of goat milk, 2oz of replacer. So on, and so on. I would do that until I'm fully on my replacer of choice. Doing it quickly can cause some problems. Glad others came in to help! Definitely not as experienced as them, and I'm still learning my self, so this info is helping you, and I learn! Edited to correct some issues


----------



## Danielle89 (Nov 19, 2018)

Ok so after sifting through the above links I'm wondering if I should just transition her to the milk we drink? It's whole milk with vit D? Also I didn't cut an x into the baby bottle nipple because I didn't want to "drown" her with the milk she eats 2-3 oz  per feeding usually every 5 hours? Could this be why she isn't growing as fast as her twin? Oh man I thought I was doing good lol now I'm not so sure


----------



## Danielle89 (Nov 19, 2018)

Adding photos of the replacer I'm using just in case and she doesn't sound stuffy this morning yay! She's still a lil runny but I'll take what I can get


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Nov 19, 2018)

I see that the milk you have is all milk protein, that is much better then if it were soy based. I honestly think she should do okay on that stuff. I know it's debatable though. It would have been much better if was made for goat kids specifically, but you already bought it and to me, it seems like a waste not to use it. It's good she doesn't have a stuffy nose anymore! Maybe she takes breaks because she can't get milk and uses all her energy trying to drink and the hole is too small. Maybe try opening it ever so slightly more and see if that helps. I like to see my bottle drip when I hold it upside down. I don't want it to pour out, just drip every couple seconds. Does she try and bump the bottle when she is feeding?


----------



## Danielle89 (Nov 19, 2018)

It does drip without me cutting any of the nipple that's why I was afraid to  and every once in a while she will bump not very often though. But she acts like she is starving today she has ate 6 ounces since 5.30 this morning it's only 9.20 here now so I'm thinking maybe the 2-3 oz she has been eating wasn't enough an maybe her mom's milk wasn't strong enough for her? Edited yo add I check her belly before every feeding to make sure it is tight


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Nov 19, 2018)

Also, those instructions for feeding are wrong. Feeding a calf 1 day and weaning on day 2? Feeding a goat/lamb and weaning on day 11? I don't know what they think weaning is, but in my mind weaning means taking away milk slowly. A calf should be on at least 4 weeks and a goat/lamb should be on at least 6 weeks. For both animals generally, 8-12 weeks is recommended.


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Nov 19, 2018)

Well, at least she is eating much better. Hopefully, she does well. Just really make sure not to overfeed.


----------



## Danielle89 (Nov 19, 2018)

Oh what your seeing on the feeding chart it means day 11 through the weaning process lol I had to look at it twice cause I was like no way do they wean at 11 days old lol they need to better word it but I don't trust the instructions for most stuff like this with some research from actual people with experience  she seems to have more energy today so here's to hoping baby girl is making a turn around and her actual name is bambi lol but she only pays me any attention when I call her baby girl ha


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 19, 2018)

IMHO, from what I can see/read on the label, the amounts to feed per feeding based on age as well as total amounts per day are wrong/too low/not enough for a goat kid. I have limited experience with bottle babies (BB) having only had one to date. The one that I did have, I used a 28oz plastic coke bottle and warmed the liquid up by setting the bottle in very hot tap water until it was in the 100°f range. Since the doe was producing plenty of milk, I used it to feed the BB. I let the baby drink as much as she wanted. when she stopped, I'd wait a bit and offer her the bottle a couple more times to make sure she was really done and not just taking a break to let the milk settle. For the first week or so I did 4 feedings a day. For the 2nd week I fed 3x/day and after that, 2x/day. She is a full sized Lamancha and by a week of age she was drinking 8-10oz per feeding. By 3 weeks, IIRC, she was emptying the bottle on many feedings. After 6 weeks, I stopped heating the bottles and just did straight from the pail after milking mom or right from the fridge. I continued to offer her a bottle x2/day until ~5 months of age. Mostly because it had become habit, also because we both enjoyed it. At weaning time she dropped to one bottle in the morning for a few days and then no more. By then she was eating pellets and hay as well as forage along with all the other goats and didn't really need the bottle anymore in any case. Weaning for smaller breeds is generally acceptable at ~8 weeks but it's always good if they can get that rich milk for a longer period. If she were dam raised, some dams allow their kids to nurse for 6-8 months and longer. I have one kid right now who still suckles off mom every now and again and that kid was born back in April...  7 months ago.

There is always contradictory information and you have to decide which way you want to go based on what you are experiencing. Some kids do great on milk replacer, others not so hot. Most concur that soy based products are not good/do not work as well as milk protein based products, and should be avoided. Some kids will take a bottle and still nurse some off mom, other kids will only go with one or the other but not both. Some kids once nursing off mom, will never accept a bottle. Some kids who are started on a bottle will no longer nurse off mom, or mom will no longer let them nurse as their poop doesn't smell of their milk. Moms will generally clean babies butt while they nurse and can smell if the kid has been drinking their milk or another doe's so can ID their kids via smell. There will be an adjustment period as the kid adapts to the new taste/texture of whatever you're feeding it.

I'm sure the nipple is fine if it's dripping when you invert it. Since you already have the replacer and have started using it, I would continue to do so until you are getting ready to run out. Then start mixing in regular store bought whole milk until you've switched over completely and then stay with that till weaning.


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Nov 19, 2018)

Danielle89 said:


> Oh what your seeing on the feeding chart it means day 11 through the weaning process


Ah, that make much more sense. Sorry, been a bit sleep deprived for the last weeks and can't really think straight! Latestarter gave you some good info. Giving it straight from the fridge/mom. That's a new one, I'll have to try that next year!


----------



## Danielle89 (Nov 20, 2018)

*Quick update this am, I ended up making the hole in one of her nipple just a little bigger and she seems to nurse easier without taking breaks and she's actually eating more? So I think she was getting tired before she was getting full. I had my hubs help me re splint her leg she kept pulling it off when I would do it by myself lol. She back to following me through the house and if I get out of sight an she's awake she hollars and hunts me lol. I have a new problem! the bottle babies momma has stopped letting her brother nurse and I have no clue why  she runs from him everyone he tries to nurse now or she will try to kick him  I just don't understand this momma lol  we were doing our nightly checks an he went to nurse and she started doing this to him he was so hungry he even tried to nurse off the other momma goat I did hold her where he could nurse but she really didn't like it lol she tried to butt me several times we were in a power struggle the whole time  I'm off to the pen to do morning checks I really don't want to have to bottle feed him I don't want her rejecting him too  but I don't want him to starve either*


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 20, 2018)

StarSpangledNubians said:


> Ah, that make much more sense. Sorry, been a bit sleep deprived for the last weeks and can't really think straight! Latestarter gave you some good info. Giving it straight from the fridge/mom. That's a new one, I'll have to try that next year!


I don't  think latestarter ment COLD milk,


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 20, 2018)

I have bottle fed four and found the formula  you are using to do a good job, i also did as @Latestarter  said , works wonderful.  As to mom kicking at second goat.....have you checked her udder, temprature etc. To see if she is feeling well ? Also are you able to get any milk out of her to feed the buckling, if you can i would try that....i have to leave for a apointment now, hopefully  someone  with more experience  will jump in with suggestions  for you. Best of luck to you


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 20, 2018)

Actually B&B, I meant exactly that...  COLD milk. By that time the day temps here were quite warm/comfy. When folks feed free choice from a lambar feeder, many put frozen 2 liter bottles of water in there to keep the milk cold so it doesn't spoil. This is feeding a growing kid, not a 2 day old baby. They romp around and stay quite warm. 

Danielle; IMHO & Generally speaking, when mom won't let the kid(s) nurse after having nursed them for a while, there's a better than average chance there's something wrong. Momma goats don't always let them nurse at will, or for long periods of time. They take 10-15 second sips regularly. If you feel the kids belly and it's full/round, the kid is most likely getting fed but you're not seeing it. If the kids belly is hollowed out, then there is an issue.

Please check momma's teats and udder. If her udder is hard and hot, she may be developing mastitis. Her teats may be "chapped" and sore, making her not want to nurse. She may have plugged teats and her udder is overfull and sore. I would take her temp and see if she's running a fever (fever indicates infection). I would also milk her, regardless of whether she wants me to or not, and see what I get... too thick, syrupy, clumps, chunks, blood/pink, is all bad. I am not qualified or experienced with mastitis so will have to leave that to one of the other more experienced goat folks. There are quite a few mastitis threads on the site as well.

That being said, if that milk is anything but proper, I'd be milking her completely out. She's NOT going to like it, it's going to hurt her, and you'll most likely have the fight of your life doing so, but it will hurt her a lot more down the road if you don't get that nastiness out of her. If in fact she does have mastitis, you'll need to keep milking the pus and crap out over time while she heals. If the milk is fine, don't waste it, put it in a bottle for the buckling.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 20, 2018)

@Latestarter. ..that's  what i like about you, you are factual and just put it out there.   i have never free fed milk form a lambar feeder...., it was always bottle fed, i like the bonding, lol,.... but read in a goat book by Carol A. Amundson, that young goats can't  digest cold milk ? ... is that not correct ? Have i wasted time in warming bottles till they were ten weeks old ?  Now you really got  questioning my "goat go to book "  HELP


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 20, 2018)

@babsbag @Goat Whisperer and maybe @frustratedearthmother use or have used lambar feeders. I prefer dam raised with lots of personal attention. I don't need to make any more work for myself.   I just explained what I did... haven't killed a goat yet... The comment about the frozen 2 liter bottles is repeated information from reading on other's threads and elsewhere. Again... I warmed the milk for the first 4-6 weeks. After that the kids were "huge" and I got lazy when I was late and she was hungry. She balked a bit the first time but after that she grabbed a hold and sucked the bottle dry with no ill effects. If you wish to warm the bottle for them right up till weaning, I really don't see that they'd complain.  Goatie entitlement dontchaknow


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 20, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> @babsbag @Goat Whisperer and maybe @frustratedearthmother use or have used lambar feeders. I prefer dam raised with lots of personal attention. I don't need to make any more work for myself.   I just explained what I did... haven't killed a goat yet... The comment about the frozen 2 liter bottles is repeated information from reading on other's threads and elsewhere. Again... I warmed the milk for the first 4-6 weeks. After that the kids were "huge" and I got lazy when I was late and she was hungry. She balked a bit the first time but after that she grabbed a hold and sucked the bottle dry with no ill effects. If you wish to warm the bottle for them right up till weaning, I really don't see that they'd complain.  Goatie entitlement dontchaknow


I am the worst at spoiling them...i still brought Rocky a bottle of warm water till he was five months old


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 20, 2018)

I haven't used a lambar… don't enjoy bottle feeding at all, lol.  I'm lazy and like LS I prefer to let mama's do their job.  However, I have bottle fed a couple...and I will also use a cold bottle as they get closer to weaning.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 20, 2018)

I dont  like to butcher the goats, have done it in the long ago, ...don't  plan on doing it again unless i am desperate  for food.... and i hope that never happens again. But i do not judge if someone else does, it's  all fine to me.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 20, 2018)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I dont like to butcher the goats


  OH! I wasn't refering to killing goats for eating, I haven't done that yet eaither... I was saying that I haven't killed any through "improper" or "unapproved" raising/rearing...


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 20, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> OH! I wasn't refering to killing goats for eating, I haven't done that yet eaither... I was saying that I haven't killed any through "improper" or "unapproved" raising/rearing...


Lol...leave it to me to misunderstand what you mentioned....well I have had to put one down, have eaten one in the long ago...but happy to say my record stays on the happy goat healthy side ,


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 20, 2018)

We have used Lambars, however we never did free choice milk. Right now we just are not setup for it. 
Most our babies are bottle fed, though we did dam raise for years. I prefer bottle kids over dam raised kids. 

I'm a sucker and always warm the milk... even though we had 42 kids this year, I always fed warm. Many do however feed cold milk. 
Just make sure the kid is good and strong, you don't want the kid to start eating less. 

As far as the dam rejecting a kid because something is wrong, it's not something I have really seen with goats. Doesn't mean it can't happen though. Some goats are weird. It is not uncommon for a first time doe to reject a kid. Not what you want, but it happens. 
My friend has a doe who greatly prefers her bucklings... will sometimes let a doeling nurse but generally only likes her bucklings. 
Another doe who will only care for one kid, and not the others. Some does may clean both kids, but are more focused on the first kid.
 Some does get a little freaked out or overwhelmed and leave the 2nd (or 3rd, 4th, 5th etc) kid. I wouldn't be too concerned. Goats are strange creatures. Some breeds are better than others- when we raised kikos good mothering skills was a must! Thankfully, for the most part all our does were great mothers. Some just aren't cut out for it LOL

With some goats, once you take a newborn for more than a few hours the doe will not accept the kid back. 

Another thing to consider is that you are now giving formula. This kid doesn't smell like the sibling or the dam. 

Earlier this year we were letting a doe dam raise her triplets (this was her first time raising kids) She was GREAT! Loved, cleaned, nursed all three kids. Two days later a friend came by to see the kids. She held and snuggled one kid. After that, the dam wanted nothing to do with the kid. Turns out our friend had just been holding her newborn goat kids before she came, and must've had the scent still on her.


----------



## Danielle89 (Nov 20, 2018)

I just want to say thank you all sooooooo very much for all of the great info and y'all taking time out of your busy days to talk to me!! I ended up taking baby girl to the vet she has joint ill as I feared  he diloldn't really explain much he just gave her a shot she only weighs 4.8 pounds at 11 days old She's a pygmy/Nigerian x she has to get another shot Saturday he was very blunt  (I like it that way) he said he didn't like her odds but he will do whatever he can to help her. Now it's been about 5 hours since she had her shot shes barely even limping she been resting alot but no breaks during feedings or sneezing!!! I am hoping and praying with everything I got my little fighter makes it. I know it's to soon to really tell but I'll take the little victories I can get at this point! Thank y'all again so much! And as for the momma and baby boy they are both doing great spent a while watching them from afar he is nursing and her users are fine I think he just likes to try to aggregate her lol


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 20, 2018)

Really hope your baby improves!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 20, 2018)

Wishing you the best !


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 20, 2018)

They stir emotions we didn't even know we had but I wish you the best.


----------



## Danielle89 (Nov 21, 2018)

*Back to our normal kid self this morning eating up a storm and playing like crazy I'm trying to keep her from over doing it but she's wide open lol!!! This mommas heart is so happy today*


----------



## Danielle89 (Nov 21, 2018)

So we have had a great day! Full of life and energy.... I've noticed this evening she has soft poops it's not watery or runny just soft could this be the antibiotics fault? Or do I need to be concerned about scours?


----------



## sfgwife (Nov 21, 2018)

Danielle89 said:


> *Back to our normal kid self this morning eating up a storm and playing like crazy I'm trying to keep her from over doing it but she's wide open lol!!! This mommas heart is so happy today*




Yay! I would ask the vet if you can buy a bottle of the bose. It is a wonderful thing to have on hand. And since he has seen the lil one he is more apt to let you buy one now that he knows you will be his customer. .


----------



## Carla D (Nov 22, 2018)

Danielle89 said:


> View attachment 54864


She is gorgeous. And there is nothing wrong with a spoiled critter. Nothing at all.


----------



## Carla D (Nov 22, 2018)

Danielle89 said:


> I definitely will and this is her spot lol her blanket is being washed she literally will not sleep any where else or with her cover she claimed my son's Minecraft cover lol she will cry until she gets it when she lays down for bed it's the most odd but cute thing I've ever seen. I asked my husband what was going to happen when she's to big for the house an she refuses to be a normal goat lol (I didn't want goats but he did an bought her momma and the mommas mother an the moms sister now I'm in love head over heels with all of them) he said we will figure something out


He’s a good man.


----------



## Carla D (Nov 22, 2018)

I don’t know what you think about milk replacer vs store bought milk. But I found one bag of this formula lasted me a good week for 8 really young goats. Now I go through 3.25 bags every two weeks. I pay $23 for a bag and here it is typically $4 a gallon of milk. If I were to feed my bottle babies store bought milk I would need just over three gallons for one day and my 8 goats are 8 weeks old getting 2 20oz bottles a day. I could buy only two days worth of milk for what I pay to feed them for 5.5 days with the formula. 

But, I want you to keep in mind that my goats are fairly underweight. But they had been diagnosed with a high level of worms and coccidiosis about 25 days ago. I’m thinking they are underweight because of the parasites. But, I can’t deny there may be a possibility I’m underfeeding them, or they haven’t been fed the right stuff by me. I’m really new at goats. 8 weeks today. They were babies, one of which was 12 hours old.

But I use Manna Pro’s Advance Multi Species milk replacer. I’ve tried only one other brand. My goats love this far more than they did the other stuff from Land O Lakes. They wouldn’t even finish a bottle of that stuff. I’ll enclose the back label information. Maybe someone else can tell you if this a decent milk replacer or not. I’ve had luck with it though.


----------



## Danielle89 (Nov 24, 2018)

*Back to the vet we go  I can tell she has gained some weight I'm vetting she weighs about 6 pounds now! Hopefully this second shot of antibiotic will clear her right on up. She has came leaps and bounds from where we were! I'm also going to ask him about a cd&t shot for her and the other 2 babies I will update with pics when we get back *


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 24, 2018)

Glad the kid is doing better!


----------



## Danielle89 (Nov 25, 2018)

She's doing so much better! The vet was shocked she was doing so Well! He said she may need a booster shot in 4-7 days he also said to bring all 3 kods5on at 6 weeks old for cd&t shots I asked him about how much she should be eating now but he didn't give me an answer so I'm just going to wing it :/ other than that we are in such a better place now other than her being every where and into everything she's worse than a toddler lol


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Nov 29, 2018)

Been offline for a few days and just caught up. So glad she is doing well!  she is soo cute!


----------



## Carla D (Nov 30, 2018)

Danielle89 said:


> She's doing so much better! The vet was shocked she was doing so Well! He said she may need a booster shot in 4-7 days he also said to bring all 3 kods5on at 6 weeks old for cd&t shots I asked him about how much she should be eating now but he didn't give me an answer so I'm just going to wing it :/ other than that we are in such a better place now other than her being every where and into everything she's worse than a toddler lolView attachment 55158


She looks like a talker. How sweet!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 3, 2018)

What a good looking girl


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Dec 9, 2018)

She is a cutie! So glad she is doing so much better! What a sweetheart!


----------



## Carla D (Dec 9, 2018)

Danielle89 said:


> She's doing so much better! The vet was shocked she was doing so Well! He said she may need a booster shot in 4-7 days he also said to bring all 3 kods5on at 6 weeks old for cd&t shots I asked him about how much she should be eating now but he didn't give me an answer so I'm just going to wing it :/ other than that we are in such a better place now other than her being every where and into everything she's worse than a toddler lolView attachment 55158


This is the cutest baby goat I’ve ever seen. She looks so sweet, lively, mischievous, and spoiled.


----------

